# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السوني إريكسون ( SonyEricsson Hardware Repair Area)  سوني اريكسون e15 فشل في الاقلاع

## aamerzherati

الى اهل الخبره ارجوا مساعدتي في جهاز سوني e15 
يرج فقط ولا يعمل علما ان نزلته احدث سوفت

----------


## Ahmed Zeid

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

